# What to do, What to do...?



## Kel (Feb 14, 2011)

My 6 month old puppy, Chloe, has been on Blue Buffalo Puppy since shortly after we got her. We switched her from Iams. Last month, we ran out of Blue Buffalo and instead of driving to where we usually go for pet food, we went to a closer pet store and got Orijen puppy. Now, I totally realise that you are supposed to switch gradually (like we did between the Iams and Blue Buffalo) but we were hoping it would be OK because we have been using Orijen food as her treat/reward food and didn't notice any problems.

However, we were mistaken and she had some random vomiting during the time she was on Orijen. I say "random" because it wasn't after every meal (though some times it happened twice a day) and it didn't happen every day. She acted totally normal and didn't seem sick at all otherwise. We bought Blue Buffalo again after about a week when we realised she was not adjusting and switched back to it. After a week or so, we started introducing Orijen again, slowly increasing the amount. The last few days she has thrown up, just once a day that we have noticed. 

We are almost out of the Blue Buffalo but still have tons of the Orijen (had a coupon and bought a big bag). Should we just give up on the Orijen? Should we continue to slowly switch her to it? So confusing!

By the way, she isn't thrilled with either food. She finally eats when she is hungry enough. 

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Is it vomiting or regurgitation (does it look like her food just came back up)? Does she try and eat what she threw up? How long after a meal does she do it?


----------



## Kel (Feb 14, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> Is it vomiting or regurgitation (does it look like her food just came back up)? Does she try and eat what she threw up? How long after a meal does she do it?


Hmm, it does usually happen soon after eating. So it has totally undigested pieces of dog food in it. She will eat it if we don't clean it up first, eww. I guess if I don't see it happen, she may regurgitate and eat it again more times than I realise. This definately was not a problem before the Orijen, though.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You're probably feeding too much. Orijen is much richer and more nutrient dense than BB. You need to feed a lot less.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Our puppy would sometimes throw her food up after eating, and then try and eat it, I noticed she didn't always do this, and was worried something was wrong with her... turns out it's something she does when she gets excited after eating (she would eat a bunch of food, and then do something active like run around the house) - so she's now put in her crate after eating. No more dog food on the floor.


----------



## Kel (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah RawFedDogs, I have noticed that you need to feed less of the Orijen. Kind of makes it tricky while switching them over to it. But I don't think we are giving her too much because she really doesn't seem to love either food. She often won't eat until late morning.

I have noticed that she is more likely to throw up if she drinks and eats at the same time...or if she goes crazy shortly after she eats, like you said KittyKat. BUT this amount of vomiting/regurgitation definately did not happen until we started feeding her the Orijen. She threw up/regurgitated after she ate earlier today. So that is three days in a row. She still gets more Blue Buffalo than Orijen.

I just don't know if she is allergic to the Orijen or if she just can't handle something in it. I am not sure how much more time to give it. If she isn't tolerating this amount of Orijen added, I certainly can't increase it yet. Just not sure where to go from here  Who knew feeding a dog would be so complicated?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Don't give up on the Orijen just yet. If I had to pick out of the two, I'd definitely go with Orijen over BB. Your pup may just have a sensitive stomach, as did mine. When we first brought him home, he was also on Iams. Shortly after we switched him to Innova, and then later Orijen. 

How long does it take her to eat? She might just be inhaling it too fast. My Louis used to throw up his kibble _all_ the time. It was always shortly after eating, the kibble pieces were still well formed, etc. just like you. Usually it would happen when he wolfed it down too quickly, if he got to excited shortly after eating, if he exerted himself a little more than usual (running around doing the crazy puppy thing, etc.), or just for no reason at all. He used to throw up water shortly after he drank it too because he would gulp it too fast. Try feeding her less or maybe put a tennis ball in her bowl so it will force her to eat around it and slow down. I only fed my 1/3 of the suggested amount on the bag, and he still seemed a bit plump. He eats raw now, but he did eventually grow out of the kibble barfing after most meals before I made the switch. Hope this helps.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I would consider feeding less of the Orijen as has been suggested. If that doesn't change things, could you consider adding some water to it so that your pup is less inclined to go and gulp water after eating. Instead let the water soak into the food for 5 minutes or so then feed it. After feeding if possible keep the pup calm and crated if possible for half an hour or so to let things settle a bit. You could also pull up the water after feeding even if you add some to the kibble. Put the water back down for her after she has settled for a while. If Orijen doesn't work in the long run perhaps you could consider one of the Acana formulas, but I would still add water, but that is just my habit when I have fed straight kibble and canned in the past. 

Also do you feed your pup from a raised bowl or one on the floor? I had read that dogs have less issues if the bowl is raised. In 6 out of my 7 sibes they did fine with raised food bowls but the seventh one still gulped water after eating even when water and canned were added. He then proceeded to sort of gag or burp and then he would settle, he seldom threw up though it looked like he was going to. Oddly enough in his case one day I put his bowl on the floor and darned if he didn't eat as fast as usual, but he didn't go gulp water nor did he burp/gag and carry on afterwards. So even today at 13 his bowl goes on the floor he seems much more comfortable. Every dog is different.

Due to my 13 year olds gastric issues we cook, and provide canned for him. The canned foods are he 95% meat complete diet ones such as Merrick Before Grain, Evo and there are plenty of other quality canned foods. We plan to try introducing a limited ingredient kibble to him because our 12 year old girl is doing remarkably well on Petcurean's GO Naturals Salmon and Oatmeal Formula. He seems quite intrigued by it and gets a few pieces as a treat at this point. Petcurean also has grain free foods with their Endurance and also NOW lines. Because their formulas are a bit low in protein we do add the 95% canned to our girls and for our boy we hope maybe this will work as well, but we won't know till we try and we're not ready for that yet. 
Just some thoughts to ponder.


----------



## Kel (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I am going to try some of these ideas. I have done the water in the kibble quite a few times and I will try that again. Her bowls are slightly raised. Sometimes she eats fast, sometimes slow...lately she is in no hurry to eat until later in the day. We actually have a small bag of Acana that we just bought for treats. The pet store did say that some dogs are having issues with the Orijen now so they did suggest Acana as an alternative. I can't believe how many dog foods there are! I am sure she would love canned, but I thought they needed kibble for their teeth?

I haven't given up on the Orijen quite yet because I know it is good for her and I do have lots of it left. I just wish she liked it! It seems like she only finally eats when she is starving and she definately is getting more annoying around people food. So, I guess there is more to consider than just the throwing up. There is no easy answer, I guess.


----------

